# The trawlermen's war



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

For those who haven't already read the official reports on the sinking of TOGIMO on the Milford trawlers website, may I recommend Skipper Gale's report, dated 6th March, 1940?

Unlike most official wartime casualty reports, it's a very detailed narrative, with many human touches, including snippets of conversation, and details such as the blood stained water in the bottom of the lifeboat, from a man with a very severe wound to his arm (which was later amputated), and who never moaned or complained during the 28 hours spent in the small boat.

Very few people today know that trawlers and other vessels continued to fish throughout both wars, and that they were considered to be "fair game" by the enemy, since they were playing an important job in keeping the whole population of the UK fed and healthy. (Irish fishing vessels were also targeted, especially at night.) Skipper Gale himself had spent WW1 in minesweepers, and was a holder of the DSC. Interestingly, when reporting that the small boat was hit by a shell from the U-boat while alongside TOGIMO, he placed no blame on the German gunners, as it was dark, and they were firing at the trawler, not the boat.

Though TOGIMO was Milford based, the only fatality was an 18 year old Irish fireman (James Price, of Co.Kildare), while the badly wounded deckhand, William Hawkes, was from Lowestoft, as was another crew member, named Chapman. The Spanish crew of the MONTE NAVAJO, which picked up the men, also came out very well.

The reports on TOGIMO, as well as those on THOMAS HANKINS and GOZO, were photographed by Roger Griffiths, and passed to me by Gil Mayes. I hope to be able to transcribe other similar reports, which add such a human dimension to the technical and basic historical details in the site.

Barry Johnson
Milford Trawlers


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Barry
I have bookmarked the report to read later as, hot or not, I need to cut my foot-long grass.

Your site is truly remarkable. I have visited it often.

Hilary


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much indeed, Hilary. Probably the most satisfying project I've ever done - I get a great kick out of commemorating the lives of such unsung heroes.

Barry


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

In case you haven't seen them, here are the reports from the Times and the Manchester Guardian published on 14 February 1940 (Guardian left, Times right)

Hilary


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Barry
The heroic deeds and actions of our fisherman in war and peace are legion. There is a chap in Grimsby alive today because an older chap gave him his lifebelt when their trawler ran agound at Iceland saying he had had his life and the chap he gave it to was still young. The young man survived the older man died. Worth a VC or GM I'd say yet hardly got a mention. Finest race of men that ever breathed God's air.
Bill


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Try reading "Trawlers go to War".

I was lent the book and of course returned it!

It describes "The Sparrow's Nest" at Lowestoft and the actions of the trawlers that were "Harry Tait's Navy" .

Anyone who served on these ships deserves recognition.

McC


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Keep going Barrie
All of your efforts are appreciated on this site.
Whilst it is true that many events of heroism and courage are not recorded as in the official Armed Forces they still live in the memories of people like yourself.
Recent accreditation of the "Land Girls" and the "Bevan Boys" come to mind.
However, fishermen were regarded as "Casual Workers" regardless of their service record and as far as I know still are.
To be part of a crew fishing during any conflict may stir up the blood of anyone involved in the industry of hunting, finding,catching and bringing it home,but sadly they remain as "Casual Workers".
Best Regards
Dave


----------

